# Book recommendations



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to put in an order to Hoegger's. I want to order a cheese making book, but there are so many to choose from. I'm thinking "Goats Produce Too". Is that a good starting out book or is there another one that would be better. We have made 2 batches of cheese so far and loved the results. We just did the GM with vinegar. My DH took a cheese making class and the instructor said you can't learn from a book, but I want a book. I was also going to order the Thermophilic Starter Culture, Mesophyllic Starter Culture, Citric Acid, and Liquid Rennet. Is that an adequate start. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I understand why the teacher said you can't learn to make cheese from a book, there is a lot to know that blindly following a recipe can't teach tell you. BUT there are many books out there that cover various aspects of the science of cheesemaking along with great proven recipes and 'Goats Produce Too' is one of the BEST!! Not only are the recipes excellent but there is a wealth of information in that little book.



> I was also going to order the Thermophilic Starter Culture, Mesophyllic Starter Culture, Citric Acid, and Liquid Rennet. Is that an adequate start.


This is a very nice start!!!

Christy


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

i vote for Goats Produce Too--it's a great book and easy to follow.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ditto, that book is good, and if Mary Jane Toth is teaching in your area, I highly recommend it as well. She was a very inspiring teacher for me, and helped me work some things out.
Megan


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Definately get Goats Produce Too, it's an awesome book. And after awhile you will find that you will use the book as a guide when your cheesemaking skills develop.


----------

